

SOPA and PIPA both shelved for now. - vidyesh
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/01/internet-wins-sopa-and-pipa-both-shelved.ars

======
umjames
"Shelved" just sounds like they're waiting for attention to die down so they
can quietly sneak it in. The party starts when they're eradicated.

Unfortunately, I don't see that happening. They'll probably just change the
name and try again.

~~~
tobylane
It's been said it'll be attached to the back of an anti-child porn bill so it
can't be opposed next month.

~~~
groupthink
This is scary; these "riders" often get very little to no attention.

------
ori_b
What can be done to keep it dead in the future?

------
maeon3
Shelved is good, but they will pass eventually. The cloud is becoming the wild
west where anything stored there may be seized without due process in the
never-never land of international copyright law. Foreign hollywoods will claim
you are copyrighting Indian, Chinese, German or Russian property.

All good admins should have daily backups (encrypted onto a medium you
actually own) so that when nations all over the world seize your property
because some competitor complains, you don't lose your entire business for
years while authorities strong arm the ISP's and Web Hosts to make you
invisible. Your original site will be invisible and blocked, but while you are
waiting years and years for the copyright carnival to play out, you have a 3
step process where you can re-deploy your entire business on a new web server.
A new business name, a new website name on a new server in a different nation.
A nation who might care a little bit more about businesses than USA. When
enough 20 something startup people full of energy start a mass exodus, moving
their businesses to foreign countries, congress will take note that the
draconian measures are hurting tax revenues.

It means you need a business recovery plan when foreign nations attack your
business. The sovereign was supposed to protect us unlawful search and
seizure, but appears these rights are going away. If you are my competition
and I can squish your business by adding some material to your site then
alerting some company somewhere to shuts you down without due process... I
will.

Summary, Lets cause a ruckus that we are all moving our businesses overseas
because of what congress is doing. Lets see how fox news spins that.

~~~
doctoboggan
>The cloud is becoming the wild west

The whole internet is currently the wild west, where companies and people
handle their own problems largely without government intervention and there is
more illegal activity then more regulated sectors.

Eventually the government will reign in the internet and stop these illegal
activities, making it safer for business. This will most likely ruin the
internet as we know it.

------
clickpart
Im sick of people going on about SOPA and PIPA. Take the recent megaupload
incident, the American government wanted the site down, the site is now down.
No new law needed, simples.

~~~
vidyesh
Megaupload is one website ( angry hackers responded ). SOPA and PIPA means
mass takedown. ( imagine the state of angry hackers all over the world )

Morever Kim Dotcom has done more than just Megaupload to take him down.
American government probably was waiting for a perfect reason to take him
down.

